
Can You Use FreeBSD for a Developer Machine in 2020? – By Jeremymorgan - rodrigo975
https://hackernoon.com/can-you-use-freebsd-for-a-developer-machine-in-2020-fc653bk5
======
metalliqaz
The most powerful machine in my home happens to be a second-hand server
running FreeNAS, which is based on FreeBSD. So I have a couple of Xeons that
only have to manage 4 disks in RAIDZ1. There's plenty left over to also be my
primary development machine. I have my development tools installed in a big
jail and I access it via SSH from my Windows machine.

In general it works, but I run into various issues trying to get tools and
libraries installed pretty much every time I start a new project. Overall, I
wouldn't recommend it.

